# Courtesy lights in bottiom of doors



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

Just noticed my doors do not have lights in the bottom (puddle lights?). Is it feasible to fit these lights? Of course getting the lights is easy enough but is the wiring already there? I assume that they will then need coding. help would be appreciated. Thanks Dave.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, easy fit
No the wiring not there 
Yes you'll need coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

And the door cards need cutting to fit the bottom light whuch is pretty messy!

May as well fit red warning lights at the end of the doors at the same time too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

So how do I get the wiring done? do I need to feed wires back to the cabin, fusebox? or centre light? or is there a feed in the door, I bought leather door cards to match the seats and they already have the cutouts.

Good thinking about the red lights, Thanks.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good few threads on this install, i fitted puddles, red warning and footwell lights with help from reTTrofit to get the correct pins etc

Few links below

viewtopic.php?t=273945

viewtopic.php?t=828217

viewtopic.php?t=145743

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

This is a must retrofit! They look fantastic, giving plenty of light for when getting into the car.










Foot wells are a good addition as well. I have mine red to match the dash at night when the headlights are on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

legend139 said:


> This is a must retrofit! They look fantastic, giving plenty of light for when getting into the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The footwells look great! How did you wire these up? Do they dim along with using the dimmer dial?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree this is one of the must have mods if you do not already have it


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Just ran the lights on either side in parallel and ran one wire to the light switch and the other to ground. There not set into the dimming adjuster I just played trial and error running different resistors to lower the output of the lights and found a sweet spot, can't see why that isn't possible though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Depends what year your car is... But the link gogs did is good for how to wire the footwell and puddle lights.

Even i managed it, went a but OTT with the power of the led's that i used in my lights though... Could probably use them as a tanning bed!!









Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

Well thts given me a few things to think about, I got two led lights for the door/boot for less than a tenner http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131413304905? ... EBIDX%3AIT
they arrived quickly and seem good so I better get the wiring out, let you know how it goes. many thanks.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

warmshed said:


> Well thts given me a few things to think about, I got two led lights for the door/boot for less than a tenner http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131413304905? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> they arrived quickly and seem good so I better get the wiring out, let you know how it goes. many thanks.


Nice that you shared the link! Cheapest I've seen so far. Cheapest I've seen/paid for was £13 for the same thing.

Like the comments above, be worth popping the warning light reflectors out and putting one there also.

If your interested in the red footwells. Grab an extra set of those white light units you've shown us and dismantle them and put them in a pair of red reflectors, I used some Audi A4 ones which were the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

You will need a door repair wire (£4.86 from audi) part number: 979009ea you'll need 2 as you need 3 connectors (they come with one on each end)

Positive Is pin 18 on the connector, earth is pin 19 (i think) the drivers already is occupied which you can tap into.









You also need vcd to code the door module.... Or find someone local to do it.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> You will need a door repair wire (£4.86 from audi) part number: 979009ea you'll need 2 as you need 3 connectors (they come with one on each end)
> 
> Positive Is pin 18 on the connector, earth is pin 19 (i think) the drivers already is occupied which you can tap into.
> 
> ...


£4.86 for a repair wire from Audi?! Sheffield Audi want £9 something!

That's for one wire with a pin either side to avoid any confusion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Depending on year of car and door module depends which pins 
Older modules use pin 1

Coding is in 
42 drivers door 
52 passenger door

Add 64 to soft coding on each door

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

legend139 said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > You will need a door repair wire (£4.86 from audi) part number: 979009ea you'll need 2 as you need 3 connectors (they come with one on each end)
> ...


Thats from derby audi... I picked up one a few weeks ago for my little door optics project (as i got bored of just lights when the doors are opened!!)










Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------

